# Discoloration of teeth/pulpitis



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Over the weekend I noticed Lola's incisors were a bit discolored kinda like a purple/brown color. I looked it up online and found some very alarming causes. Well yesterday I took her in to see her vet for the discoloration and for tear stains. The vet said she thinks Lola has Pulpitis and because I frequently look at her teeth she thinks its acute and might be reversable at this point. Apparently Lola is chewing way to hard and has caused trauma to her teeth!!!!! Lola is a moderate chewer. So I give her churpi chews, bully sticks and have upgraded her to the moderate chewing synthetic nylabones because she destroys the regular ones. I never really see her chewing with her incisors but I guess she has been doing it when im not around. Im leaning towards it being caused by something she is not suppose to be chewing on like furniture or something. Especially since none of these chews have been introduced to her recently. I just spoke to the vet who wants to wait a week and have me monitor the teeth for more discoloration. If the teeth get more discolored that might be a sign the teeth are DEAD!! Just the thought of my little 1 year baby loosing her teeth makes me want to cry. 

Reason for the tear stain visit was more for the smell. Lola has very minimal tear stains but the smell is horrible (yeasty) So she was put on tylosin half a 50mg pill 2xs a day for 14 days. Vet wants to hear back in a week to see if the smell has improved.

Once again I need your wonderful advice. Has anyone ever heard of this happening to such a young dog? Anything please Im so worried for my baby. Sasha is 12 and had her 1st extractions this year.

Attached is a photo of her teeth im not sure you can really see the discoloration.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks very similar to my Zoe's anterior upper teeth. From the pic, they look more gray...or darker then the other teeth...kind of like humans who took Tetracycline for acne in their teens. Zoe's are still live and secure in their sockets. Zoe's teeth are discolored due to my misinformation that Angel Eyes and Tylan (or Tylosin) are fine and a safe way to treat facial stains. I was unaware that Tylan can discolor unerupted permanent teeth. That's why I am always so vocal here about Angel Eyes. In my case, I didn't use Angel Eyes but a solution that I applied topically that had Tylan in it. I didn't realize how much is absorbed through the body. Hopefully they are just discolored due to something like that?


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm not sure. Definitly not because of Tylan (tylosin, angel eyes) she hasnt been on any of these. Also this is a very recent finding. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Is she in pain? I got pulpitis after my former (!) dentist screwed up a tooth he crowned. It was reversible for about a year, but very painful until it calmed down. When it flared up again and became irreversible, it was also very painful. The pulp of the tooth becomes inflamed, swells, and constricts the nerve. I would think it would be obvious if Lola had dental pain.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> Is she in pain? I got pulpitis after my former (!) dentist screwed up a tooth he crowned. It was reversible for about a year, but very painful until it calmed down. When it flared up again and became irreversible, it was also very painful. The pulp of the tooth becomes inflamed, swells, and constricts the nerve. I would think it would be obvious if Lola had dental pain.


 
No i dont think she is in any pain.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Unless the tooth is loose or the gums are inflamed, you can leave those little incisors alone even if they are dead.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

How old are most Malteses when their permanent teeth are all developed, anyone know?


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

jmm said:


> Unless the tooth is loose or the gums are inflamed, you can leave those little incisors alone even if they are dead.


Yea they are not loose and the gums are not inflamed at all. The vet said removing the teeth wasnt something she is thinking of at the moment. She said it would only be necessary if they got a lot darker or there were signs of infection. 



socalyte said:


> How old are most Malteses when their permanent teeth are all developed, anyone know?


I would think at about a year or a little later.


----------

